# Tool Restorations >  Rotary table re-ferb ready for stepper motor

## thehomeengineer

Hi All
This is the progress so far on the motorisation of my rotary table. Both the table and tail-stock were striped down for cleaning as I had to make a new modified worm shaft for 14mm Flexible Plum Coupling, so thought it would be a good idea as I had to take some of the table apart to get the old shaft out. rotary table worm shaft

Unfortunately I got a bit carried away and decided a re-paint would be a good idea  :Head Scratch: 
So all the the castings were striped down to bear metal and sprayed. I have reassembled both table and tail-stock and I am happy with the result even though I did wonder if it was worth it at the start.
The next part of the build will be a mounting bracket to go between the Nema 34 stepper motor and the table. Below are some photos of the project 


Old green painted casting striped down for cleaning


Items sprayed incomplete scruffy spray booth


Main Rotary Table casting


Masking tape removed


Items ready for assembly


Part assembled


Tail-stock


Completed ready for stepper motor etc.


14mm shaft for Flexible Plum Coupling

I will update the next parts in the near future
Thank you for viewing
The Home Engineer

----------

MeJasonT (Oct 20, 2019)

----------


## metric_taper

I'm curious about how your going to mount the motor. I had to look up Flexible Plum Coupling, and I think this is called a Jaw coupling here in the states. 
Is that some sort of additional platen that you made that has the parallel T-slots? Seems that would be handy for some setups vs. the radial slots.

----------


## thehomeengineer

Hi metrc_taper
There is an additional plate on the table which is very handy for two reasons: like you have pointed out the additional tee-slots and secondly the increase in diameter significantly improving the clamping area. I would like to say it was my idea but I bought the table from a friend who was clearing his late fathers workshop and he made the plate. The tailstock was a good find that just happened to be the correct size. Can’t remember where I found it  :Head Scratch: 
The motor I have is a Nema 34 and I will be making a adapter/housing to join both the table and motor but I am waiting on the coupler to arrive so I can ensure the dimensions etc are correct. I did order a coupling but somehow bought the wrong bore size.
Thank you for your interest

----------


## metric_taper

Sounds like you are having the motor do a direct drive without a gear box. 
I've been wanting to do this to my 12" RT as well. I've watched a few threads on the "Home Model Engine Machinist" forum. "_Interrupt Driven Rotary Table Controller_" and "_Arduino Rotary Table for Dummies_". Both are Arduino based.

----------


## thehomeengineer

It is direct drive (or I should say it will be) hope to finish the control side of things this week and then make the motor mount when the coupler arrives. I have seen lots of good ideas and have tried to in corporate all the bits I like and more :Head Scratch: 
Which includes a power feed mode and all good electronic projects need LED’s. It has got to the stage where I am running a mega and nano arduino to drive the system.
Will post when happy with controller.
The Home Engineer

----------


## MeJasonT

Thehome engineer
What is the amperage of your nema 34 stepper motor, if it operates around 4A and you message me you may find i have something interesting to share.

----------

